# Will Life Ever Be Normal Again?



## mrsrich (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello tummy troubled friends,

I, too am sharing my stomach turmoil. Lately I've felt like the only one who has these extensive issues, but glad to see I'm in good company. I pray that you all find relief, I know that's what I'm praying for.

So my stomach troubles begin at an early age. I can remember as early as first grade being worried about having to go to the bathroom, especially #2 because all my classmates would know. I can remember sitting in assemblies having panic attacks about having to get up during the presentation and go to the bathroom. It was agonizing and still is. Fast forward to junior high and high school and my symptoms have been chalked up to probable IBS, bouts of diarrhea and constipation. What fun! My family has a history of really bad stomach issues so why not me?! I would miss school due to stomach pain and pure embarrassment of my tummy troubles. My brother had the same issues as well as my aunt and grandma and occasionally, mom.

Fast forward to now and my problems, I'm afraid have only gotten worse. Stress and anxiety (I'm certain I struggle from generalized anxiety disorder) has made my problems even more exacerbated as now I get myself so worked up about traveling anywhere outside my town that I have diarrhea weeks before the planned trip! I'm going to the beach in July and am dreading it...not only staying in the same bedroom as my in laws (oh no, they'll know I poop!) to the 13 hour drive with no bathroom in case of sudden need. My husband is so supportive but doesn't fully understand how I have these fears or how it feels. I literally will be hunched over holding my stomach with bad gas pains and the sudden urge to go. Sometimes I'll stock up on Immodium or pepto and constipate myself so I won't have to go. It's a vicious cycle and I feel hopeless.

I'm also a teacher to 25 six year olds and cannot leave my room to go to the bathroom leaving them unattended. This is also a constant worry for me as what if i really need to go??  The anxiety surrounding this is immeasurable and I truly feel like it's ruining my life. I don't know who to talk to or what to do. I went to my doctor recently and she gave me bentyl and levisn with no avail. I take probiotics daily which seem to help, but only so much. My doc recommended a colonoscopy but I declined because remember that GAD? Yeah, fear trumps everything...plus all the diarrhea in preparation...

Does anyone feel my literal pain? Any tips? How do you live life again?


----------



## willow_tree (Jun 2, 2017)

I definitely feel your pain! I know how it feels to struggle from the anxiety of it all.

My IBS has alternated between D and C. When I was experiencing D, the fear of having the sudden urge to use the bathroom made life unlivable. I missed a lot of work, and whenever I did go in, I would spend hours going into and out of the bathroom. I'm sure everyone noticed. It took me months to stop caring about the fact that people noticed my frequent bathroom trips (something that also gave me anxiety).

I hate traveling. I have an international trip coming up in a couple months, and I'm so scared that something will happen on the trip. I try to tell myself that I ned to live my life and can't live it in fear, but the anxiety makes this impossible.

As for tips: I say do the colonoscopy. My anxiety about the prep caused me to put it off for months. I wish I did it sooner. The worst part of the prep wasn't even the D, it was the disgusting drink they made me take! But all I did was take it, and sit on the toilet for four hours while I binge-watched House of Cards on Netflix. Not the worst way to spend a Wednesday night! 

The bentyl works a little bit for me, but I also take tramadol. Maybe ask your doctor about that? It helps with the pain, and one of the side effects is constipation, so it helps with the D as well.

I also highly recommend speaking to a therapist. Having someone that I can speak to freely about this has really helped.

Good luck to you. Stay strong. Keep us posted!


----------



## kjenkins (Jul 11, 2017)

I am suffering through the same thing. My IBS-A started ten years ago, out of nowhere. It doesn't matter what medicine is prescribed to me, IT STILL HAPPENS! I was a PE Teacher for 9 years until I was physically rushing to the restroom during every class. I talked to my Principal about my situation and she was very understanding. However, I ended up leaving education for a more "Restroom Available" job at our Administration Building. My husband doesn't understand what I am going through. He literally thinks I'm faking and making excuses not to do things or go places. I HATE that I watched my husband and 6 year old leave me at home for two weeks to go on vacation but I physically/mentally could not go with them. Immodium helps stop my D but then after it wares off I'm right back in the restroom. Driving 5 miles is deliberating because of the "What If" feeling.

I really hope someone finds a cure for all of us. No one should have to suffer like we do.


----------



## csellwood (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi,

I completely understand your pain,as someone who alternate between IBS-C and -D. Currently my biggest challenge is starting uni in September, and I don't know how I'm going try and live normally. I've had and still have a lot of anxiety, and I'd recommend seeing a counselor to talk openly about coping strategies to help with everyday stress. Also, I find mindfulness and yoga can help prevent symptoms when I'm feeling up to doing it.

I hope you see some improvement. Good luck!


----------



## DustDevil (Aug 8, 2017)

You are not alone. I suffer from IBS-C and have a general anxiety about going to the bathroom. I can't go anywhere unless there's a bathroom available but not only that it has to be a private bathroom (I can't go in a multi-stall bathroom), so thank God for family bathrooms.

I, too, wonder if I will ever be "normal" again. Is this as good as it gets?


----------

